# Grizzly G0555LX - 14" Deluxe Bandsaw - Love it



## EricLew (Aug 29, 2014)

I completely agree Kurt. I bought the anniversary edition last Christmas and am also very happy with it. no complaints at all
Eric


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks or the review.

I have the larger 17" Grizzly and seem to be replacing one of the guide bearings per year. Have you had any problems with yours?


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

I have this one also and think its a very good saw, I tricked it out with carter guide bearings and made it even better.

Good lick with yours, its will serve you well.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

well, stitches are better than no finger! be safe


----------



## jimbolyy (Aug 19, 2015)

Hope to have money to buy it quickly…


----------



## Chocdog (Aug 31, 2014)

When I ordered mine shipping was free, although I bought a jointer also. Get the "to house" delivery instead of the curb service. It was worth the $30 to have placed into my garage.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I have the same saw and love it, been a trooper no matter what I've done. I cut three of my fingers when a blade broke - and slammed my hand down and broke all 3 as well as cut them. Still have the digits, so I was lucky.

Bob A in NJ do you have the part numbers for the Carter guides?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have this saw also, since 2008 I have had to replace some of the guide bearings that I bought locally a bit cheaper than from Grizzly. I had to replace the bottom wheel shaft because I was over tensioning the blade I think. I use it mostly for re-sawing. Nice saw.


----------

